# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Madracis asperula

## Filipe Pacheco

Agressividade: 2

Dificuldade: 2

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Como pus nos dados, é pouco agressivo, ideal para o principiante, corrente e iluminação não precisam de ser muito fortes; coral que aparece frequentemente nas cores castanha, às vezes toma um tom laranja ou rosa.
Espécie existente nos dois lados do Atlântico tropical e subtropical.

----------

